# Saluting on special ceremonies/memorials/flags.



## NSDreamer (3 Jul 2010)

Hey, I've searched the forums for this and found nothing, though I may still just suck at using the search function. 

My course got leave because of Canada day weekend (Really because no dryers on base were working and they Col. Wanted us to have clean clothing I'd wager) and I left my notes on salutes on base. So a few questions if you'll bear with me... (I do not have authorization to wear uniform so this is all assuming I'm in civi, but still on Class B service.)
1. When walking by a flag/memorial the proper response is to snap to attention facing the flag correct?
2. If there is more then one flag in sight, do I have to snap to in front of EVERY Flag?
3. When walking by an officer in uniform I pay compliments (I.E. Captain Sir/Ma'am) nod my head and continue, and if addressed come to attention?
4. I can walk by NCM's without having to snap to or with any particular ceremony, unless addressed then come to attention?
Different question!
5. When going across DND Grounds I MARCH as the MCpl said even though it's not the base that I'm training on? 

Thank you for taking the time to read this!

 NSDreamer!


----------



## AmmoTech90 (3 Jul 2010)

NSDreamer said:
			
		

> Hey, I've searched the forums for this and found nothing, though I may still just suck at using the search function.
> 
> My course got leave because of Canada day weekend (Really because no dryers on base were working and they Col. Wanted us to have clean clothing I'd wager) and I left my notes on salutes on base. So a few questions if you'll bear with me... (I do not have authorization to wear uniform so this is all assuming I'm in civi, but still on Class B service.)



First off you only salute in uniform, so if you are not in uniform you don't salute even if you are on class B.



> 1. When walking by a flag/memorial the proper response is to snap to attention facing the flag correct?
> 2. If there is more then one flag in sight, do I have to snap to in front of EVERY Flag?



You only salute the national flag (unless it is displayed alongside colours) when it is being raised or lowered.  No need to salute a flying flag.



> 3. When walking by an officer in uniform I pay compliments (I.E. Captain Sir/Ma'am) nod my head and continue, and if addressed come to attention?
> 4. I can walk by NCM's without having to snap to or with any particular ceremony, unless addressed then come to attention?



If you recognize them then you should pay compliments.  If they are course DS then follow what you've been told, hopefully they will tell you to relax.



> Different question!
> 5. When going across DND Grounds I MARCH as the MCpl said even though it's not the base that I'm training on?





> Sure.
> 
> Thank you for taking the time to read this!
> 
> NSDreamer!



No problem, I would advise staying away from DND establishments on leave.  After all, you are on leave...
[/quote]


----------



## NSDreamer (3 Jul 2010)

Thanks!

 I was going to the tattoo which was why I wanted to brush up on most of that.  :nod:


----------



## Neill McKay (3 Jul 2010)

NSDreamer said:
			
		

> 1. When walking by a flag/memorial the proper response is to snap to attention facing the flag correct?



No.  As AmmoTech90 points out above, you don't salute a flag that's flying -- but when you do salute a flag, you do so with a hand salute.  The practice you may have seen or heard of known as "checking one's arms" while walking is incorrect as a means of paying compliments.

If a Canadian flag is being raised or lowered, you stop (get out of your car if you happen to be driving on base), face it, and salute.  If in civilian attire you remove your hat.  If you walk past a cenotaph or similar memorial to war dead, salute as you go by.  If the Canadian flag or a Colour passes by you on parade, salute (or remove civilian hat).  Note that the guns are considered the Colours of artillery units so render the same compliments to those on parade (but not if one happens to pass by in the street on the way to the range or whatever!).



> 3. When walking by an officer in uniform I pay compliments (I.E. Captain Sir/Ma'am) nod my head and continue, and if addressed come to attention?



Yes.  A pleasant "good morning, sir" (or as applicable) wouldn't be out of place.



> 4. I can walk by NCM's without having to snap to or with any particular ceremony, unless addressed then come to attention?



I gather that you're an officer cadet, in which case the only situation in which you would pay any sort of compliments to an NCM would be on your IAP/BOTC/etc. course.  If you're away from your own base then I would suggest not doing it unless your staff have given you clear instructions to the contrary (on course, the staff are always right!)



> 5. When going across DND Grounds I MARCH as the MCpl said even though it's not the base that I'm training on?



Similar answer to above -- this is the kind of thing that applies in the little world that is your course, but not in the greater CF community.


----------



## NSDreamer (3 Jul 2010)

Thank you as well, N. Mckay. 
Those were wonderfully clear explanations/instructions! This will save me a lot of embarrassment!


----------



## 57Chevy (3 Jul 2010)

I just have the need to say something here.
In some places you might notice just as to where the cenotaph is located. In some cases there
seems to be someone (Base Chief Warrant Officer) with a pretty watchful eye on it. In fact, I can remember on a certain base where soldiers in uniform would actually take the long way around it......not that they didn't want to salute it, but because they didn't want to get jacked-up for their method. 
So make sure that if you are going to salute......do it properly.


----------



## NSDreamer (3 Jul 2010)

Mmmm I will keep that in mind when I return to base tomorrow!

Thank you 57Chevy as well then!

 NSDreamer


----------

